# Cheap DIY Shot Trainer



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey guys you guys may have seen that expensive training aid the Astra Shot trainer (which got a terrible review of 2 stars), well I saw it cost $60 and thought that wasn't exactly a fair price. Sooooo I went to a fabric store, got a couple yards of nylon strapping and some strap adjusters. Then, went to a Dick's Sporting Goods and got strong nylon cord and a small carabiner clip. And in roughly 2 days I whipped together a training device similar but better than the astra trainer and it only cost me $10 to make! I'm still putting the final touches on the arm piece but when I'm completely finished I will post pictures of it here, have people test it at my range and if it's successful I will market it! 

~pictures coming soon


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

is yours made out of olefin fabric?


there is the form master too which is an older device that does the same
There is a DIY thread on here somewhere on how to make one. 


Be interesting to see what you do.


----------



## anmactire (Sep 4, 2012)

Long as it doesn't break or cause injury, I'd say fair play! I've seen a lot of tools sold online meant for archery use, that you can get identical elsewhere for far less. This isn't one of those things, so if you've got a similar tool for far less cash you're definitely using your head.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

no its the kind of nylon strapping that they put on back packs. I may cover it in silky elastic for extra comfort.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

Does yours look like this?

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/range-o-matic-rigid-formaster.html


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 4, 2012)

Following


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Lots of threads on how to make them. I used an old cotton belt (softer on the arm than the nylon webbing), a grommet and some paracord. You can also use a length of surgical tubing to give it some flex like the non-rigid model.
Cheers


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Dacer said:


> Does yours look like this?
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/range-o-matic-rigid-formaster.html


Nope, not even close. Pics will be up tomorrow.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

anmactire said:


> Long as it doesn't break or cause injury, I'd say fair play! I've seen a lot of tools sold online meant for archery use, that you can get identical elsewhere for far less. This isn't one of those things, so if you've got a similar tool for far less cash you're definitely using your head.


Yes like I said, the one I have made cost $10 to get supplies and fabricate. So certainly cheaper/


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Elbow strap works but is very uncomfortable, I have made a new one out of a soft fluffy but no stretchy fabric, pics will be up soon.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

OK I got one small problem, the best design I have found for the arm piece is partially made out of a soft nylon cord. (Thick enough that it doesn't hurt you when put under tension) And you adjust it by pulling one end through a type hitch knot. However, the problem is when put under tension, it pulls back through the knot... Does anyone know of a knot that allows loosening and tightening adjustment, but wont slip under the tension of the bow? Or is there some kind of device made for this purpose?


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

Ill help but I want 49% of the company if it goes big.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Dacer said:


> Ill help but I want 49% of the company if it goes big.


Hahaha right.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Still need a knot that will allow loosening and tightening adjustment but wont slip under tension, anyone know one?


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Still need a knot that will allow loosening and tightening adjustment but wont slip under tension, anyone know one?


On mine i use one of these,







It might not look to fancy but it works and it doesn't hurt like you would suppose it does.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

julle said:


> On mine i use one of these,
> View attachment 1713282
> 
> It might not look to fancy but it works and it doesn't hurt like you would suppose it does.


Thanks but I dug out my old boy scout book and found the Taut Line knot. It's just what I needed!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Oh for God's sake don't use U-bolts. The first thing I do when I get in an archer's Formaster is remove the u-bolt and throw it away so the kid can never put it back on the device. 

We take the cord, wrap it three times around the bolt shank in the nylon webbing, and tie an overhand knot. If you wrap it three times, even an overhand knot is secure enough, and it's easy to untie and adjust.

The ultimate tension-adjustable knot is a Prusik knot, used by climbers. In the tree business, we used to call them a "monkey fist" knot. It's what kept me alive for 5 years of hanging out of trees with a chainsaw in my hand.

John


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Oh for God's sake don't use U-bolts. The first thing I do when I get in an archer's Formaster is remove the u-bolt and throw it away so the kid can never put it back on the device.
> 
> We take the cord, wrap it three times around the bolt shank in the nylon webbing, and tie an overhand knot. If you wrap it three times, even an overhand knot is secure enough, and it's easy to untie and adjust.
> 
> ...


LW, I searched the Prusik and made another arm piece to my trainer but the knot slips! I must be tying it wrong. Is there a better tutorial on youtube somewhere? The one I watched the guy's hand covered the knot and I couldn't see the whole time.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

For a prusik knot to work, you have to have the right kind of cord, or rope. If it's slick (like braided nylon) it won't hold.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

It's done! Here are pictures:






















The metal ring with all the cord there is the arm piece believe it or not. Before you jump to conclusions though it is actually pretty comfortable despite that it is just rope. It does it's job really well, the only problem is when you release and it pulls the strap tight it snaps you and it can hurt, so I'm gonna get a elastic arm sleeve to protect from that. Overall it turned out very nicely.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

By the way the strap with the carabiner hooks to the arm piece and loops on your bow string. That's how it works. It lets you work on your follow through and it helps teach back tension. If you don't use back tension, your hand will fly forward due to the fact that you are tethered to the string.


----------



## Georgemay (May 27, 2008)

I have done pretty much the same except I used elbow support like this one:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Flex-Aid-Adjustable-Elbow-Support-One-Size/24761819

Just sew nylon strap to it. I don't put it on the elbow, the whole thing goes on upper arm, Velcro holds it nice in place, it doesn't slide, stays put and it doesn't hurt when I use it.

George


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Redesigned the arm piece. Rather than 2 fixed loops I made it out of one really long loop with a hitch that slides up and down to adjust width of the area where your elbow goes in the draw position and a taut line hitch at the end to adjust size. Waaay more stream line and easier to manage. Also because it flatter and has less knots, the distribution of weight is more spread out and it makes it more comfy 
If you rule out the failed designs, this can be made for no more than $15 and can be assembled in less than a day. I'm certainly going to mass produce these for people at my range, and for people on line here! If you want one feel free to PM me. Can't start producing more just yet though, give me a week.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Made final product. I like it. Patent pending now! No one can steal it hahaha


----------



## Nhines3711 (Apr 16, 2019)

Curious what the final product looks like?


----------



## Soo Jit (Aug 12, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZAGVTIH7HE&t=27s


----------



## Nhines3711 (Apr 16, 2019)

Thanks, I had just found that video last night after I left the comment. That seems, easy enough to make.


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Nhines3711 said:


> Curious what the final product looks like?


hoytshooter15 is unlikely to respond because he hasn't visited this forum in nearly 5 years.


----------



## zqcolor (Sep 1, 2019)

Soo Jit said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZAGVTIH7HE&t=27s


Thanks for the link of video, will try to make one


----------

